# New Online Foundation Classes Starting!



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Stacy Leah Winkler is a brilliant instructor. She has been Mel’s and my instructor for the past 12 years and we love her. We have 22 agility championships on our dogs thanks to Stacy!
If you want to know how to build drive, get crazy good focus and have amazing work ethic in your performance dog, then give Stacy's online classes try. They are fabulous!
Home


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear JILITY...........
After reading your blog and FB I just wanted to send a "Hope you're feeling better" message......
Hoping all the 'ponies' were corralled and the new home becomes a reality soon!
I live in San Diego, but have relatives in Temecula and Escondido and hopefully sometime this year (I also have health issues) I'll get the chance to see your wonderful Spoos compete. Will you be competeing in any of the matches held at NTC? I live just 10mins away from there! Hope so!

P.S.Will you be at Del Mar this month?


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
So sorry about your health issues. I hope you are doing well.
We will be competing at NTC the weekend of March 20th. We start big doges about 10:30 or 11 that weekend. Would love to meet you. Please come introduce yourself!
We close on the new place the end of this month! I am very happy.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

PS Not going to Del Mar  I had surgery a week ago and am not allowed to train or compete for 6 weeks


----------

